# Looking to adopt white king pigeons....



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I can pay shipping from Mickacoo, just wondering how best to send her an email if she has any adoptables right now?
I found a neighbor wants to have pet pigeons, since I am so good at pigeon outreach she now has 'got the bug' for Kings!

oops wrong place for this...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> I can pay shipping from Mickacoo, just wondering how best to send her an email if she has any adoptables right now?
> I found a neighbor wants to have pet pigeons, since I am so good at pigeon outreach she now has 'got the bug' for Kings!


Bless you. Here's her blog/web site.......whatever it's called. 
http://www.rescuereport.org/


----------



## hmongkid03 (Nov 17, 2008)

do you still have that pigeons


----------

